# Venison ragu, with sweet pastry crust



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 30, 2012)

This is a harty stew like pie, with carrots, potatos, rutabaga, celery, peas, beans and beans.
First pic is venison browned in caramalized onions and fresh garlic



vegies added...


Gravy thickned, and added to stew




Sweet pastry rolled and added to top


Fresh out of the oven


Served up! I love a hearty stew!


----------



## mhenry (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks really good! Love Venison, didn't get much this year.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 30, 2012)

looks pretty good!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 30, 2012)

yyuuuuuuuuuuuuuumm


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 30, 2012)

My semi-dyslectic brain read this first as "vegetarian ragu" and I thought WAAAAA?????????


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 30, 2012)

Butt serially, I think that this stretches the definition of "ragu". Not to be dogmatic or pedantic or anything..........


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 30, 2012)

Not sure about stretching the definition, but it sure as heck stretched the old belt line! It was really good!


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 31, 2012)

That looks great! I like the idea of a sweet pastry on top. Did you make the gravy from the pan drippings?

All you need now is a big glass of red wine...


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks nice and hearty! How cold is it today out there?


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes the gravy is from pan drippings, and a nice glass of merlot chased it down!  

Temps here this week are right around freezing, about 25 to 38 F depending on time of day.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 31, 2012)

THat looks really good - Pierre - Gotta get some Venison out of the freezer this week.


----------



## cnochef (Jan 31, 2012)

That looks very tasty! I love venison,especially in pepperoni or sausage form.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 31, 2012)

cnochef said:


> That looks very tasty! I love venison,especially in pepperoni or sausage form.



That is my lunch today - Venison Sausage sandwich with a little butter on a heavy wheat.


----------



## cnochef (Jan 31, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> That is my lunch today - Venison Sausage sandwich with a little butter on a heavy wheat.



I am EXTREMELY jealous, I think I will go visit our butcher to see if he has any.


----------

